# Rick's Garage Got Crowded Over the Weekend



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Friends,

Finally pulled the trigger...something appeared in my garage over the weekend! I'll have a million more silly questions for you all now! )

Runs strong, tracks straight, tight motor. 

Needs rear main seal (very light drip), and a little rust in the trunk pan.

More pictures to come!

LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!! 35 years since Rick owned a GTO!!


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

OMG-WHAT A BEAUTIFUL ADDITION TO YOUR GARAGE.
I LOVE THE YEAR, COLOR, PIPES, WHEELS....EVERYTHING.

YOU ARE ONE LUCKY GUY. CONGRATS:cheers


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Sweet, glad you made it home ok.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

05GTO said:


> Sweet, glad you made it home ok.


Thanks Randy.... I really, really appreciated the help with the car and enjoyed the phone call!!!!!!! 

Wish I had been in less of a hurry so I could have stopped and had lunch with you. The BBQ offer stands if you make it to TX! ))


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice Rick! Is that a post `64 car?
Do you live on the lake?


----------



## 53 Blue Flame (Dec 17, 2008)

Beautiful Goat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

It's a bit of a surprise since you had been looking at 65's but it's very nice :cheers


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

man the more i see these old goats make me want to get rid of my 04! nice ride man i love it:cheers:willy:


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

REDGTO89 said:


> man the more i see these old goats make me want to get rid of my 04! nice ride man i love it:cheers:willy:


:agree


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

beautiful car


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

very very nice congrats


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Nice Rick! Is that a post `64 car?
> Do you live on the lake?


Rukee,

It is a post, one of I believe 7300-something. ) In the 64s, I like the post look.

No lake near me, I'm in Schertz, just north of San Antonio on I35 before you get to New Braunfels.

For Too Many Projects, yup, I thought I was a 65 guy too, but.... 

Rick


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Per Mitch's request, the only interior shot I currently have.

Autometer gauges, not happy with the gray quad, if I keep these (vs going original) I'll order an antique white quad to color match.

Interior is solid with exception of headliner which I would rate good as opposed to excellent.

Solid seats, good feel and the vinyl is in perfect condition.

Seat belt rewinders suck and no back seat belts (did they come with them?)

Dome light is inop, hope the wire is there.

Rick


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Very nice looking ride. Get rid of the motorcycles to make room in the garage......lol.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Koppster said:


> Rukee,
> 
> It is a post, one of I believe 7300-something. ) In the 64s, I like the post look.
> 
> ...


Things change and evolve, don't they. When I started my search, I had it in the back of my head I would get a 66 because I LOVE the louvered taillights. After looking at many pics and comparing the 3 years (65,66,67), I noticed the trim around the back and decided I liked the cleaner, symmetrical lines of the 67 trim better and a 67 landed in my lap. Being a real 42 car is just a bonus, as I didn't think I could get into anything other than a LeMans for what I had to spend.



Koppster said:


> Per Mitch's request, the only interior shot I currently have.
> 
> Autometer gauges, not happy with the gray quad, if I keep these (vs going original) I'll order an antique white quad to color match.
> 
> ...


VERY CLEAN........ personal choice in gauges can come along later.
I don't believe seat belts were required in the rear, or even the front, in 64.
Dome light operates the same as the horn. Power goes directly to it from the fuse box as an Orange wire and the 2 switch's in the doors act as the ground for it to come on. The wire color to the switch's should be White.

When posting a pic, don't put the link directly in the text. There is a little yellow box above the text with a tiny mountain and the sun in the upper right corner. Click on that and a window will open to paste the link for the pic in and it will come up full size like the one I pasted below.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Koppster said:


> Rukee,
> 
> It is a post, one of I believe 7300-something. ) In the 64s, I like the post look.
> 
> No lake near me, I'm in Schertz, just north of San Antonio on I35 before you get to New Braunfels.


Awe, the garage doors on both sides of the garage had me fooled.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

SANDU002 said:


> Get rid of the motorcycles to make room in the garage......lol.


Forgive him, oh Great Spirit, for he knows not what he speaks........:willy:
You NEVER get rid of stuff, especially a Harley .............you get a bigger garage.......


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Thats a great looking car! I love the red interior with the white exterior.


----------

